

Startup Quote: Thomas Edison, co-founder, General Electric - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1493433006

======
noonespecial
“I do not think there is any thrill that can go through the human heart like
that felt by the inventor as he sees some creation of the brain unfolding to
success... Such emotions make a man forget food, sleep, friends, love,
everything.”

\--Nikola Tesla

~~~
dfrankow
How appropriate. Edison was Tesla's hero, and Edison gave him the shaft.

------
raychancc
Anything that won’t sell, I don’t want to invent. Its sale is a proof of
utility, and utility is success.

\- Thomas Edison

<http://startupquote.com/post/1493433006>

~~~
bhiggins
so I guess Edison would prefer the Slap Chop over the LHC. superb.

~~~
amock
Someone sold the LHC enough to get the money required to build and support it.

------
dorkitude
to be fair, he said this before the open source revolution, right?

